# Aurum Drive / Black Pearl



## Mourguitars (Oct 11, 2019)

Easy build, went smooth and went all black a.k.a Black pearl

Sounds great at these settings on the dirty channel with gain on the amp at 10pm..i like this one !

These switches , all work the same way you push up or down but they snap back to the middle..are they bad ? 

Any ways the pedal sounds pretty awesome

Mike



https://imgur.com/j5oclZM




https://imgur.com/yiOdYfT




https://imgur.com/eTUpycZ


----------



## phi1 (Oct 11, 2019)

Sounds like you accidentally bought momentary switches. I’ve done that before.


----------



## Barry (Oct 11, 2019)

Pedal looks great!


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 11, 2019)

Oh geez ! lol yep i did...









						Mini Toggle Momentary Switch SPDT On-Off-On
					

Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				




sounds great tho !


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 11, 2019)

Is this the ones i need ?









						SPDT On Off On Switch - PCB Mount - Long Shaft
					

Same day shipping and awesome prices for guitar pedal parts! A family owned business with AMAZING customer service.




					lovemyswitches.com


----------



## phi1 (Oct 11, 2019)

Should be good. Tayda has them too.


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 11, 2019)

Thanks phil1...i have a Tayda order coming in , but need some knobs to match the enclosures i have coming in

Been playing this Black Pearl  with my JMP-1 and it likes Marshall circuits very well...same as the Betty Boost , my USA Jackson Solist with a TB5 just speaks...

Is it because of the LM833 chip vs the standard T.S JRC4558 ?


----------



## phi1 (Oct 12, 2019)

There are lots of circuit differences between a TS and the pearl besides the op amp chip, if that what your asking.

keep in mind with the momentary switches, you’re only hearing the pedal in the “no clipping diodes” and “no ho cut” modes.


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 12, 2019)

phi1 said:


> There are lots of circuit differences between a TS and the pearl besides the op amp chip, if that what your asking.
> 
> keep in mind with the momentary switches, you’re only hearing the pedal in the “no clipping diodes” and “no ho cut” modes.




Gotcha...i played very late last night thru my rack JMP-1 even with out those modes it sounded pretty awesome , but I'm sure it will sound better once i get the right switches..my next few builds call for them 

Im new at this so i don't understand circuits and how they work and the difference between them ..Yet ! lol

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 15, 2019)

Changed out the momentary switches to the correct ON / OFF / ON switches...all i can say is there we GO !

Great sounding pedal..

Mike


----------

